# Extracurriculars at Government Colleges?



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

does anyone know any extracurricular activity at any govt college? any sports or anything?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

If you do a little searching on the KEMC website, you'll see some of the sports and groups they have. Here's what I found for sports and for clubs.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

All sports groups and clubs are just for show or for some people to feel a little bit "more important". They arent really meaningful!!! They have something every year in most govt colleges for ONE WEEK ONLY called "sports week" where they play some silly games between different class years, tennis, cricket, basketball etc. Girls usually have their own lil games in their hostel grounds etc. There are some debate clubs, and a college magazine team that spends a little time in the year, and basically thats about it. Id say 1% of year is devoted to extracurricular and they dont take it very seriously, just for show and picture taking opportunities for yearbook, newspaper etc.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

yeah, there are *definitely* extra-curricular activities in govt. medical colleges....silly or not,that totally depends on you if you wanna enjoy urselves or not #yes .
usually, there's prof and prep leaves season from August onwards till Jan...one class,then the other and then the next! that means Feb to July are the months in which all the sessions, from 1st year to final year, are having regualr classes at the campus. so, most the college functions and activities are organized in these months.
theres *Students' week*( debates,skits,songs,poetry,etc competitions and bone-fire in the end),*Sports' week*( silly games may be there but criket,football,races,tennis,badminton,etc. are there too.pillow fights,tug of war bw teachers and students, so on...it depends on the organizers which kinda games shud be played!),*Fun-fair*( its esp more fun if u have a stall, u need some smart buddies to handle the people and bingo,u'll have loads of fun extracting money from the pockets of your fellow students without spending much on your own,yooo its all tricky #wink ),*bone-fire*(attracts guys more than girls coz they can sing,dance and enjoy around the fire!girls usually turn up in small no. at these parties#grin ),*Basant day*( Res ispa liquator-the word speaks for itself!), *Golden day*( this is the day wen all the final year students are automatically considered as 1st year freshers and rest all the sessions from 1st yr to 4th yr do their ragging, fooling, and all that stuff...1st yr students find much fun and relief in this activity, u know y #laugh in the evening, theres kinda farewell party for the seniors),*Cheapsters' day for guys/Color day for girls*( color codes are specified for the girls of every class and for guys, they are free to show up as cheap as they can, wearing all kinds of stupid costumes, so on and having fun and shugal),there can be some other activities like long-plays,etc organized by the so-called societies!
well, all these activities are organzied by varioug gangs/groups of students usually of the senior classes and some by the socieites/clubs (which are otherwise dead), so it depends on them how funky,fun-loving and active they are in oraganizing all the stuff and providing u with some classy co-curricular activities...u know what i mean#wink ! *the classes are suspended on the official functions of the college like Students' week or sports week,etc not all though!*
Last but not the least, its not necessary that all these functions are arranged in every college and with the same zeal and zest! two things, how active are the oraganizing studnts' groups and how much r u interested in refreshing and rejoicing ur spirits...i mean if u r nerdy, book-worm who doesnt *feel like* wasting his/her time in these functions,u wont really find any fun in these but if u really wanna relax and chillax to have some time away from the books and continuos pressure of the medical studies(thats a proven fact...most of the time we r stressed out!), its for you!#yes 
Life is meant to find fun and happiness in lil' things,stupid or not, keep up the spirits!:happy:


yeah,there are two functions that are organzied and attended by the students of that class only...one is *class excursion* and other is *class function*!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

doc ammara completely exaggerated it to make it look cool its all crap lol.. the bon fire is like 5 pieces of wood lol


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Let's let everyone have their own opinion...


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> doc ammara completely exaggerated it to make it look cool its all crap lol.. the bon fire is like 5 pieces of wood lol


 
i guess u *really had a good time* at your campus during your under-graduate medical studies at whatever college u attended #grin ...


i wrote whats my experience at my campus and its really good...yah yah, silly at times, but its usually said about medical students *" they study as if they r crazy and then,they party as if they r crazy!" *i think one shouldbe positive and try to find out fun in lil' stupid things, take a chill pill and enjoy the life,good or bad, stupid or wise, whatever is it...every moment of your college life is *definitely* going to add to your memories once u graduate and pass out from that college! okay:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

well said.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Doc_Ammara said:


> i guess u *really had a good time* at your campus during your under-graduate medical studies at whatever college u attended #grin ...
> 
> 
> i wrote whats my experience at my campus and its really good...yah yah, silly at times, but its usually said about medical students *" they study as if they r crazy and then,they party as if they r crazy!" *i think one shouldbe positive and try to find out fun in lil' stupid things, take a chill pill and enjoy the life,good or bad, stupid or wise, whatever is it...every moment of your college life is *definitely* going to add to your memories once u graduate and pass out from that college! okay:happy:


Nishtar Medical has the nicest campus of any govt medical college in the entire Pakistan so its known for that. I wouldnt say the students in other government colleges party as if they are crazy, because technically they *ARE* crazy! And yes they do study like crazy. I'm just giving a foreigners perspective here. Extracurricular in the American sense is that there is a sports event going on fairly often etc, or some kind of interesting club. The truth is there are a few events throughout the year that most foreigners for one reason or another boycott after the first year as they are completely boring and make no sense whatsoever to us. Most Pakistanis are very EASILY entertained. I would tell all foreigners that even though the majority of medical students in govt colleges are aged 17-26, they act like they are from 12-16 mostly. Very immature and we find it odd. This is due to the fact pakistani society is very closed and most students get no freedom whatsoever from their families so living in a hostel gives them the freedom to harass girls, be weird, run around like crazy, throw spit wads, whatever they do to entertain themselves with.

In RMC the main "extracurricular activities"

1. Expect one class trip during the year to nearby mountain areas. The bus rides are long and the destinations ridiculous. The shocking thing is the students go mostly for the "trip" ie the "ride there", not for the destination. A few students will bring a stereo and they will play indian music the entire way and sing a long. Guys will fight to sit on the bus that has other girls in it. The destination isnt much of anything really, and there you will usually have some lukewarm food and hot pepsis and then "enjoy" the 5 hour ride home in the bus again.

2. Class Function - Once a year usually in some local hotel they rent out a big hall. Some buffet style food, a few students dancing on stage and playing some silly games basically and you will find over the years the same students will come on stage again and again and think they are the "popular and well liked ones" whereas they are the ones just craving attention. Depending on your class and how the first one or two go this isnt a big thing just one night each year.

3. Annual Dinner/Conference/Variety Show/Sports Week - Different for different colleges. This year we had an APPNA conference and Abrar Haq came as well as the American ambassador and other loser politicians looking for publicity. 

A sports week is also held where the students play cricket, basketball etc. At the end of sports week there is an Annual Dinner where everyone fights in the buffet line to get as much food as they can as if the world is running out of food and its their last meal!

A variety show is also held at the end of the week where different classes do a sort of "theme" on stage and dress up and act something out. There are a few comedy skits in urdu, a few people imitating and dancing to Indian songs, and a few movie clips made by students.

4. Bon-Fire - Its a mini class function usually held at the school campus itself. Its not a bon-fire at all, rather a camp fire, a few logs on the ground thats it. They sing along with each other, eat food and thats about it.

5. Class Birthday - Some classes have a birthday party each year which is weird.

But all in all these events are rather rare, so people attend them because they dont happen very often. Also all the girls who look like crap dress up a lot and get makeup professionally done and you wont recognize them whatsoever and wonder who hired models to come to the school. All the guys come just to check out the girls and this is usually the time where guys and girls get the guts to talk to each other etc since its so "forbidden-ish" here for that to happen. =)

So ya all and all, from a foreigners perspective, there are really no extracurricular activities.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Alright take it easy guys. There's no need to get worked up over a difference of opinion. Just keep it to the facts and leave out any personal grudges.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

One of the reasons why there are few extracurricular activities at some colleges is because people don't organize anything. If you want there to be more activities, all you have to do is start them on your own. Announce it, post it up on bulletin boards, and tell people to tell others. It's really that simple. Just because the administration doesn't care enough to start things on its own, doesn't mean you can start it yourself. No one's going to stop you for trying to be productive.

Besides, it's not as if the official college activities are the only things there are to do. There are soccer matches and cricket matches at least 3 to 5 times a week which are just started randomly by whoever has a ball. That's how it is at Shifa, at least. I'm sure it's not* all that* different elsewhere.

Plus if sports aren't your thing, you can always round up a few guys to head on over to a nearby market, where there will *always* be something to do, regardless of whatever anyone else tells you.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

what if i bring a basketball and start shooting around at KE.........no ones gona stop me rite?...................during the break or my freetime of course....


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You're letting the scare tactics and stories get to you way too much if you're asking questions like that. No, no one's going to care if you bring a basketball.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

There is a certain amount of money set aside by most govt college administration for sports activities, you just have to make a fancy application to the principal for it, but mostly they are hard to acquire due to student corruption.

Most activities you organize in any govt institution in Pakistan requires you pay for it yourself. So yes while there are no school sanctioned events mostly, you are completely free after school to play around and do whatever you want and many students do. I was just simply answering the stated question to the best of my knowledge based on the suspected intent of the questioner =)


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

is there a basketball court at KE? i didn't see one.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

squid said:


> is there a basketball court at KE? i didn't see one.


Hahah I was gonna ask the same question!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Theres two in rmc... but no nets, they only put the nets back in for sports week to look good for the newspaper =)


----------



## Indecisive (Oct 24, 2007)

i didnt see any basketball court while i was there

n besides its such an old campus..they barely put any effort in renovating the debilitated ceilings, so there probably not gonna much effort into extracurriculars/recreation area


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

they like to fix everything in the college only when some famous personality comes to visit like the governor. it just shows they had money all along and only wait to fix things for such events


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

in KE they redid the classrooms, they used to be benches and fans and now it's air-conditioned though im not sure if the splits actually work. i heard all this took place when KE became a university.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> Alright take it easy guys. There's no need to get worked up over a difference of opinion. Just keep it to the facts and leave out any personal grudges.


simple yet so true...!#yes 

*Everybody on the forum has the right to share his/her own perspective about the concerned issue...personal grudges are simply out of question!* 

im afraid the founder, *REHAN* will need to define and put forward some ethical principles regarding such issues in the near future!#roll 

in that detailed post,i have listed the events that are organzied in our college, i have simply no objection on the co-curriculars in other colleges. i did mentioned that *it depends on you* how u wanna have fun! i didnt asserted that its all so fun, many a times u dont find such activities meant for u and as Makup7urz has described the events, i *definitely *agree to the most of it coz it also happens in our college...here again i say, it depends on you how u wanna tackle these things n events in your own way to have all the fun u can! some Foreigners enjoy even those lil' events even though many of the locals just dont give them a damn...so your own spirit matters a lot! and yah, thats a proven fact that things simply cant be the same as in U.S:neither education standards, nor the co-curriculars... but like Matashriz has mentioned u urself need to be productive n positive, u'll always find something new for fun! afterall,nobody invited u,u urself has come here to study and u urself hav to devise n find means to entertain urself in the best possible way u can! so,just chill n find out fun in lil' things in life, afterall...*memories*!*Cheerz:happy: *
*Taimur...*to tell u this thing, nobody is even going to say u anything if u bunk ur Anatomy lect and just start playing in the ground with ur friends! #laugh teachers are least interested about ur activities outside the lect. hall or the department premises,the most!

last but not the least, *no personal taunt*, but if any foreigner can so simply assert that the locals *are* crazy, im sure locals wont find it a tough job to put forward a million reasons to prove the foreigners crazy! #wink but i can very confidently say that i've found many foreigners quite *GOOD and positive* in attitudes.*Good and bad people are everywhere* !so, such assetions usually make the things more bitter and differences start here, so better stay positive and stay kool!
Peace#happy


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah! theres a basketball court at ke! pretty nice.........and the famous personality thing is so true.................... in the US the universities want students to come and they try to persuade you by showing u all their cool facilites....in pak they knwo students are gona apply even if they make u sit on the floor in the classrooms....................


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

taimur said:


> yeah! theres a basketball court at ke! pretty nice.........and the famous personality thing is so true.................... in the US the universities want students to come and they try to persuade you by showing u all their cool facilites....in pak they knwo students are gona apply even if they make u sit on the floor in the classrooms....................


 
#laugh hahaha
so true! i wonder if the Pak colleges have some speical lucky charms for this very purpose...#wink


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

Doc_Ammara said:


> #laugh hahaha
> so true! i wonder if the Pak colleges have some speical lucky charms for this very purpose...#wink


its all in the parents...............

as soon as babies start to talk they are presented with the question: "engineer or doctor?"

we gota start a movement to stop everybody from wanting to become a doctor!!!!

the next generation of kids that is


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

and now lets shift the topic back to extracurricular activities #yes


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

taimur said:


> its all in the parents...............
> 
> as soon as babies start to talk they are presented with the question: "engineer or doctor?"
> 
> ...


my parents will be very proud im an engineer going to med school.....yay!!!!!


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Doc_Ammara said:


> simple yet so true...!#yes
> 
> nobody invited u,u urself has come here to study and u urself hav to devise n find means to entertain urself in the best possible way u can! so,just chill n find out fun in lil' things in life, afterall...*memories*!*Cheerz:happy: *


That's true, it's important to keep that in mind I agree #yes


----------

